# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day Everyone

## davedave

Hi there . Thought it was about time i joined. Got a few projects to do starting with the spare room. Cheers.Dave.

----------


## OFG

G'day Dave, welcome aboard. 
There's plenty of good help here so if you need some, ask away!

----------

